# On the new side



## Timokreon (Dec 8, 2008)

Good evening everyone! 

Been a long time hunter, however have never been very involved with handguns. I recently picked up a Springfield xdm in the .40 and 9mm versions. I have a local gun club which I have decided to join, however one of their rules is one must use all lead ammo when shooting indoors. They do not like FMJ, JHP, Half-Jacketed, or jacketed soft point, so I'm curious what kind of ammo ya'll would recommend? At another range I tried Winchester white box, and a couple boxed of Federal premium hydra-shok. Is something like the Federal American Eagle IRT TMJ considered a lead bullet?

Thank you for any help, and forgive my ignorance while I begin to absorb and learn about the all wonderful handgun arena.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

It would be hard to recommend an ammo type. I know that where I live, it would be pretty much impossible to find plain lead bullet ammo in those calibers. If there were a range nearby that imposed such a regulation, I would go somewhere else. I know that I could take up reloading, but it's not something I care to do.

You could see if you can order ammo from one of the major ammo retailers. As long as you stick with ammo from the major makers, I don't think it will matter which one you get, as long as it functions in your pistols of course.

PhilR.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Are you quite certain you don't have that backwards?

Un coated lead bullets put lead vapor in the air which is considered to be dangerous especialy when indoors.

You might want to verify the rules. 

Non copper clad ammo is not nearly as available as in years past. I haven't seen any other than reloads in 9MM or .40S&W.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

TOF said:


> Are you quite certain you don't have that backwards?


+1... Most if not all indoor ranges that I have frequented do not allow lead bullets. Only FMJ or JHP. This is due to the ventilation factor that TOF spoke of.:smt023


----------



## Timokreon (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought it very strange that they stated lead bullets only considering all I have read over the years and the couple of public ranges I visited do NOT allow lead bullets. I re-read their rules guide, and yes it states lead ONLY bullets for their indoor range. I have e-mailed the club to clarify the ruling.

As for going to other ranges? Unfortunately I live in an area where gun ranges are very scarce. I looked up the information and I only see 2 private clubs and 2 public ranges within a 30 mile distance. 

If anyone by chance lives in the Quad Cities area (Davenport, Iowa, Rock Island Illinois) and knows of ranges around I'd love to hear from you.

Hopefully I will get an update today about this issue.

Thanks for your help,:smt023


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Did they mean NO AP ammo? Lead cores only, no steel core? That'd make more sense. Let us know, that's really wierd.

Zhur


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

When I was in school in Iowa, one of the ranges did not permit jacketed ammo, so this is possible. It was an older range, and they claimed that their backstop couldn't handle jacketed ammo. They did say they were in the "process of planning improvements" though. 

Also, when I was there, I heard a couple good things about www.shootingsportsmoline.com in Moline, IL. I never went there though, so I don't have any first-hand experience with them. Good luck. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Timokreon (Dec 8, 2008)

*update*

Went to a range meeting tonight and their rules are as quote.

On their 50' range: Use only ALL lead bullets. Do not use full metal jacketed, half jacketed, jacketed hollow point or jacketed soft point bullets.

On their 25 yard range: Lead or jacketed lead bullets are allowed. No steel jacketed or armor piercing.

So would I be safe in using the following ammo, such as:

1) Winchester white box
2) Federal American Eagle FMJ
3) American Eagle IRT. 
4) Federal Hydra-shok JHP

Thanks for all your help,


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Timokreon said:


> So would I be safe in using the following ammo, such as:
> 
> 1) Winchester white box
> 2) Federal American Eagle FMJ
> ...


Yes, those would all be fine on their 25 yard range. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Making more sense now. Depending on their backstop, I could see why they wouldn't want jacketed ammo on the short range. Jacket particles seem to bounce further than lead, probably because they deform less upon impact, thereby retaining more of their kinetic energy. 

I doubt that you will find steel jacket or armor piercing ammo in your two calibers.....


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

XDMs aren't designed for anything past 25yds anyway....

Enjoy. Shoot WWB or Blazer, or whatever you get cheap at Wally World...

Or... Buy a Dillon... :smt033

Jeff


----------

